# What's in my Mastiff(ish) giant baby? Dog Experts!!



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So we rescued Logan about 6 months ago.
His vet papers say Neapolitan Mastiff....he's not.

We were then told:
Rotty X Mastiff.
American Mastiff
Bull Mastiff
Staffy X Mastiff
English Bull Masitff
French Mastiff
Pitt Bull
Cane Corse Italiano

I mean, he's obviously NOT a pedigree dog, and we don't care about that, it's just he get a lot of attention when we take him out, what with him being so big and cuddly ^_^ and people ask what he is and we're just like....Mastiff-ish-sort-of-we-don't-know 

Anyway, I have a few pictures, and a video of him and me being silly 

IMG_0150[1].MOV - YouTube










I'm just curious really.

I can try and get some photos of him side on when he wakes up, but I don't want to wake him right now, he's all curled up on his sofa:whistling2:


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a tuff one lol 
he's deffo not a pit or a amball
but he does look abit like my cane corso but without the brindal in that video!
I wouldn't say hes rotty!
I wanna say hes mastiff prob cane corso x a staffy!
But he's a handsome guy eaither way!
Hopefully someone else well help me out here! : victory:

-----edit-----
Or old tyme x staff!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

DannyP91 said:


> This is a tuff one lol
> he's deffo not a pit or a amball
> but he does look abit like my cane corso but without the brindal in that video!
> I wouldn't say hes rotty!
> ...


Yeah, mum's been looking at the Cane Corso's all day, she's edging her bets on him having that in him somewhere along the line =]

Thanks


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

well if you look at my DP thats our cane corso x old tyme mastiff! :2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Big bang theory in the background :2thumb: Very cute dog whatever he is


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

DannyP91 said:


> well if you look at my DP thats our cane corso x old tyme mastiff! :2thumb:



old tyme mastiff ?


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Old tyme (Old English) 
I am pretty sure you new what I meant.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like he's defo got Cane Corso in him then.
And summut else lol.


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah id say so but cant say for certain :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

DannyP91 said:


> Yeah id say so but cant say for certain :2thumb:


Mum was talking about getting a blood test to prove what he is.
Where we live there's apparently a police known dog fighting ring and they often confiscate dogs like Logan, we've been stopped a few times by good coppers that know he's not a fighting dog and know us as the 'crazy dog lovers', but we'd rather have paper work to prove he's not a Pitt. She seems to think its possible to get that!?

I mean, I once, no word of a lie, was walking my Collie cross, my Whippet cross, my Wolfhound Lurcher and my Collie Lurcher an got stopped by a PCSO and an Officer and asked if I had a licence for my Pitt Bull...they were talking about the Whippet Cross.
I was just like....ey? She's a Whippet mate, and we never even had Logan at the time; I could have sort of seen his point if I'd had Logan, but lol.
Some police have no idea. So we like paperwork to hand.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

looks like american bull x bull mastiff..google possibilities it might help narrow things down


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Mum was talking about getting a blood test to prove what he is.
> Where we live there's apparently a police known dog fighting ring and they often confiscate dogs like Logan, we've been stopped a few times by good coppers that know he's not a fighting dog and know us as the 'crazy dog lovers', but we'd rather have paper work to prove he's not a Pitt. She seems to think its possible to get that!?
> 
> I mean, I once, no word of a lie, was walking my Collie cross, my Whippet cross, my Wolfhound Lurcher and my Collie Lurcher an got stopped by a PCSO and an Officer and asked if I had a licence for my Pitt Bull...they were talking about the Whippet Cross.
> ...


DNA tests are often really unreliable and tbh its not what breeds the dog is made up of but its measurements

However he looks mastiffy to me, not like an american pitbull terrier or pitbull type and if the police have seen him and not tried to seize him I wouldnt worry 
he is stunning btw :flrt:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

jnr said:


> looks like american bull x bull mastiff..google possibilities it might help narrow things down


I've googled my head off today ;P
I'll have another look tomorrow at the suggestions people have given.

Likely hood is we won't get it 100% but it's nice to have a rough idea


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I've googled my head off today ;P
> I'll have another look tomorrow at the suggestions people have given.
> 
> Likely hood is we won't get it 100% but it's nice to have a rough idea


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont no if you can but I wouldn't surprise me if they could do that lol Yeah I know what you mean most of them are just clueless, I used to have a gorgeous red nose pit named maya who I loved dearly but due to the police being :censor: after about a year they tried to take her away but there was no way that was ever gonna happen so I rehomed her with a family member that doesn't live anywhere near me, But we wont go into the law with pitbulls cause it just aggravates me lol :bash:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> DNA tests are often really unreliable and tbh its not what breeds the dog is made up of but its measurements
> 
> However he looks mastiffy to me, not like an american pitbull terrier or pitbull type and if the police have seen him and not tried to seize him I wouldnt worry
> he is stunning btw :flrt:


He's a giant cuddly bear  he thinks he tiny though, not cool when he tries to sit on my lap -_-

As for the police, I think I'll always worry. In your sig it says 'deed not breed' 100% with you there, but around here family's haw had their dogs taken off them with 'reasonable doubt'.
It's awful. It's getting to the point where someone only had to report a dog because they have had a tiff and the dog is gone.
I mean, I understand that the dog fighting has to be stopped, do what they can to stop the poor dogs getting killed, but they need proof surely.
There must be more to it than what everyone is saying.
Gotta be hear'say.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

jnr said:


> [URL=http://www.tiptopglobe.com/big-photo/bandog-bandogge-2.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh what a dog!
Looks similar but I think Logan's head is wider? I can't really tell as I'm on my phone


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> He's a giant cuddly bear  he thinks he tiny though, not cool when he tries to sit on my lap -_-
> 
> As for the police, I think I'll always worry. In your sig it says 'deed not breed' 100% with you there, but around here family's haw had their dogs taken off them with 'reasonable doubt'.
> It's awful. It's getting to the point where someone only had to report a dog because they have had a tiff and the dog is gone.
> ...


Sadly the DDA has done nothing to combat dog fighting, its just pushed it further underground. And made it "cool" for young men to walk about with a banned pitbull type cos they think it makes them look hard. The victims of this are the dogs, and the familys with crossbreeds who fit some of the wooly criteria whether the dog is a threat or not when there are tonnes of none type dogs that bite...madness

If you are really worried about him these two links have a fair bit of info and have people you can talk to about any concerns

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Whel...e-and-Criminal-Lawyers/150811211620082?ref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DDA-Watch/366883744658

He is clearly a well socialised well behaved boy though


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> Sadly the DDA has done nothing to combat dog fighting, its just pushed it further underground. And made it "cool" for young men to walk about with a banned pitbull type cos they think it makes them look hard. The victims of this are the dogs, and the familys with crossbreeds who fit some of the wooly criteria whether the dog is a threat or not when there are tonnes of none type dogs that bite...madness
> 
> If you are really worried about him these two links have a fair bit of info and have people you can talk to about any concerns
> 
> ...


Ooo thanks I'll check them out after work  tomorrow/today as it 1am 

And my mum is an Animal Behaviourist so he ought to be well behaved


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Ooo thanks I'll check them out after work  tomorrow/today as it 1am
> 
> And my mum is an Animal Behaviourist so he ought to be well behaved


Haha want a beagle cross? :lol2:

I joke, I love my dog :lol2:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

He's gorgeous  certainly a mastiff X possibly staff in there but who knows


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> Haha want a beagle cross? :lol2:
> 
> I joke, I love my dog :lol2:


Lol. I think 5 dogs is enough ta


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

kellogg said:


> He's gorgeous  certainly a mastiff X possibly staff in there but who knows


If you pull back all his face skin and face wrinkles he has got a giant staffy head lol.

He's a right rare old mix!


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> If you pull back all his face skin and face wrinkles he has got a giant staffy head lol.
> 
> He's a right rare old mix!


:lol2: haha awwww he does seem to have a massive staff head which is why i thought theres some staff in there


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

look more bandog x to me


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ami_j said:


> DNA tests are often really unreliable and tbh its not what breeds the dog is made up of but its measurements
> 
> However he looks mastiffy to me, not like an american pitbull terrier or pitbull type and if the police have seen him and not tried to seize him I wouldnt worry
> he is stunning btw :flrt:


 dna for bred hard cos all breed was cross bred


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

DannyP91 said:


> Old tyme (Old English)
> I am pretty sure you new what I meant.


 no 

but i think you mean bandog


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> dna for bred hard cos all breed was cross bred


From what I have read about Doggy DNA testing (I looked into this for my current dog) there are certain markers that certain breeds have but its still very imprecise. But I didnt think about that, the fact that breeds will have other breeds in their make up.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ami_j said:


> From what I have read about Doggy DNA testing (I looked into this for my current dog) there are certain markers that certain breeds have but its still very imprecise. But I didnt think about that, the fact that breeds will have other breeds in their make up.


i know a kc show that been DNA testing and he as no % of the breed he wining but look better that the other dog of this class


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

oldtyme said:


> no
> 
> but i think you mean bandog


No I dont mean 'bandog' what ever that is, funnily enough I know what breed my dog is thanks though lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

To me just looks like a giant, tall staffy... he doesn't look that wrinkly or jowly in the pic.

My first thought was staff x rot. but I think the colour/ pattern normally carries from rot... 

Probably a Staff cross Bullmastiff. Looks like this dog


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

em_40 said:


> To me just looks like a giant, tall staffy... he doesn't look that wrinkly or jowly in the pic.
> 
> My first thought was staff x rot. but I think the colour/ pattern normally carries from rot...
> 
> ...


He doesn't look baggy skinned in the pic, but he is a real baggy slobber chops. Could he from where he was over weight web we got him though 

He's a but chunkier than that dog, but again, he was terribly over weight when we got him and mum walkes him 8 miles a day so he's pretty well muscled!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Why would you pressume any Mastiff esque in the cross?

Looks like a a rott x staff to me.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Why would you pressume any Mastiff esque in the cross?
> 
> Looks like a a rott x staff to me.


It's what we were told. And people seem to think he's either Cane Corso or Mastiff when we're out. I said we don't know that's why I put it to the breed experts.
He's got a staffy skull, but not a rotty body.
Not a mastiff body either.
Give me a Lurcher and I'lleonanly be able to tell what's in it lol.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

From the rounded skull / shape of the stop, I would say that he's either a rottweiler or bullmastiff cross. How tall / how much does he weigh?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

He's about 8.5 - 9 stone.

Maybe 26 + inches at the shoulder. Give or take.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> He's about 8.5 - 9 stone.
> 
> Maybe 26 + inches at the shoulder. Give or take.


I have to say I'm really not totally sure but I don't think he's a first generation cross... I'm pretty sure he'll have some bullmastiff or maybe even boxer because of the coat colour / rounded skull, and he could concievably be a bullmastiff x rottweiler even because of his size (and because the muzzle shape is always more moderate in first generation crosses) - sorry I can't be more helpful but he is BEAUTIFUL, I love brindle dogs and he looks a total doll.

EDIT - also I'm not a dog expert but I was quite good at the 'guess the breed' thread.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks bullmastiff/mastiff cross staffy to me.

nowt like a pit.
they`re a lot smaller then people realise?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> nowt like a pit.
> they`re a lot smaller then people realise?


You think it is because most have only seen a real one stood next to that mexican midge Cesar?


----------



## Camdy (Jun 10, 2012)

jack russel


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

camdy said:


> jack russel


totally. 
<3


----------

